# Houston, Featherfin holding :)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Been nearly a week, good news, My female Call. Phel. is still holding  Looks promising, was worried as the group is more male heavy, her mouth looks like someone crammed them in with no room to spare at all. Prolly looking at them going into hatchery end of next week or so


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Awesome Marty! Thats great news!


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!! Got any pic's?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some fry pics, and as of saturday had two more females holding 

Here's fry and their tank:


























Parents Tank:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Awww! Cute little fry. 

Good to hear, Marty.


----------

